# Goat in labor?



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a boer doe that is pregnant. We don't know when she was bred but we think that she is due sometime soon. Saturday, she was curling her upper lip and she had a white discharge but it went away and nothing has come out since then. She was more aggressive than usual and she made a nest sort of in the corner of the kidding stall. I don't know how to feel her tail ligaments so I'm not sure if her ligaments are soft or not yet. She is eating normal and is still doing this things 2 days later. We thought that she was in labor but know we aren't sure. This is her first time kidding and my first time with a pregnant doe. Is she in labor?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

this shows where to feel for the Ligament.

how is her Udder looking? Is it getting full? Most the time it will get so full that it looks like it is going to just pop open, Sometimes it will get a shine to it. 
If she is making her bed, she is getting close. Most the times the white is the mucus plug. I have had does lost that a month before kidding and other a hour before and some I never see it.

Search the kidding section and you will find lots of help. Make sure you have a Vet on standby incase you ever need it. I have never needed one but I had the number in speed dial.

How about a bit of history. How old is she? Has she kidded before?

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh I see the picture did not work.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is a diagram to show how to feel for the Ligament.








This is what my does always looked like. See how their tail is off to one side and not straight? The Ligaments are either gone or very close because they can't hold their tail up.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=goat+ligaments&qpvt=goat+ligaments&FORM=IGRE here are more examples.


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you that was very helpful! Is there anything besides the tail that I should look for that would tell me how close she is to kidding?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, how's she doing? You want to see several of the "signs" of labor. 

Loose ligs, It is a downward movement, not an "surround the spine type movement, they feel like taught pencil leads, when they are gone it is profound...you want to feel them before labor so you'll know what it feels like when they are gone. 

You have already seen the mucus plug. It may be a couple of weeks before labor.

You will see her udder increase in size. When you say to yourself "wow, that is twice as big as yesterday", she is getting ready. It will look tight and shinny, don't go far from home.

Her back will rise near her tail...imagine kid getting into position. Her back legs will look "posty". ie they will look straighter from the side.

She will be actively making a nest, up down, up down, till it's perfect. Then she will stick her back leg out and start straining from contractions. You may see the "bubble" you can pop it, or wait till it pops. You want to see 2 feet and a nose (the tongue will be sticking out). Anything else requires your help. You can get a kid out even with 2 legs back, if you have the head. Wait for contraction, put some tension on head behind ears, and you can usually get kid out with a few contractions. If you see feet but no head, you have to "go in" and find it. Gently move it into position...don't let go of head till kid is out...they can snap it back into the previous position and you have to go after it again. If you see back legs (soles will be pointed up), you must get the kid out quickly. always pull with contractions, toward does belly. 

But, most importantly, know your limitations. If you are presented with a strange situation and you don't feel brave enough to handle it, call your vet immediately. You can pack her up and take her to the office, for a c-section. To save the doe...and maybe the kid. My vet said she would save more kids if people would call her in time.

Good luck! go to youtube and look for goat births, you will see a lot of them. You need lots of old towels.


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

Her udder is getting bigger but it seems like it's not at its full size yet because it gets a little bigger each day. Why do you think that she is curling her upper lip?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What does her udder look like? I use the "ligaments" more as a casual observation, not as some sort of "sure sign". A full udder and a dangling string of thick mucous hanging our of the doe is a *much* better indicator at my house.


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

Her udder is tight but it doesn't look like the udders I have seen in pregnant does online. Maybe it's because this is her first time kidding? It's not shiny.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Lip curl could be anything. Or, pre-labor. Don't make yourself crazy...have you heard of the "does code of honor"? We had a warm spell...then Janie kidded the night it went down to 10 degrees. In my experience, nest building and udder size are best indicators. Having said that, Janie took awhile to get her milk down this time. Had to bottle feed kids for a day or 2.


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

What is the "does code of honor"?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

One of the best purchases I've made is a video camera in my barn. It has saved me many trips to the barn. When Bambi had a "transverse" kid (must have missed the exit), she looked up into the camera and yelled HELP! 

This all gets much easier after you've been through a few. Hopefully, you will have some "beginners luck". I have been known to say a little prayer "please, Jesus, help me get this kid out".


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm still In school and both my parents work so I'm just worried that she will have the kid when nobody is home.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Basically, the "Does code" says that she won't kid until you are ready to pull your hair out. someone will give us the complete text, hopefully. If I were in your position, I would be very concerned, because of the cold. My Janie got bred when we had a "buck breakout". I didn't see any "wrong doing" on his part. But, what do I know. lol. But, when it was obvious she was going to kid soon, I made sure she spent the night in her stall, with a radiator type heater on. I know, but, I'd rather spend for the electricity jic. Turns out she kidded minutes before I got out there in the morning. One dry kid, one wet and cold. Got him warmed up and dry and turned out fine. If you have a neighbor or family member that can check on her, that would be great.


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

It's been above freezing where I live for a couple weeks now like today it's almost 46 and it's just below freezing at night. Do you think the kids will be okay if she were to have them at night?


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Doe Code of Honor
The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):
1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.
2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.
3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.
4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing!
5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close.
6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least three more days.
7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.
8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.
9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!
10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.
Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is she going to deliver in a stall where it is draft free? That is the best and having lots of straw for the baby, that will help keep them warm.

Something you get use to is going out every few hours in the middle of the night checking on her. Does your barn have electricity? If she see if you can go get a baby monitor and that way you can hear her in the night. When they are pushing they tent to yell, not all of them but most.

I am always able to hear them making their nest. They will stand and with a front leg like scrape all the bedding out of her way so she has like a hole. They tend to make a lot of noise at night.

What grade are you in? I know you said you are in school. It is going to be a some sleepless nights until she kids. I always try to be there but that is not at all always possible, so you hope for the best.

Do you have a kidding kit ready? Make sure you have lots of old towels so you can help clean the babies and really dry them off. I let mom do as much as possible but I don't what them getting to cold.

Post a picture of her backend and we might be able to help you out a bit.


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm in 8th grade. The kidding stall is not completely draft free and there is no electricity in it. I will post a picture of her backend when it is feeding time which is soon.


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

I will post at about 6:20ish


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

her backend


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

When was she last with the buck? She doesn't look due for some time yet-I don't see udder development and her pooch isn't anywhere near ready.


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

Umm I'm not quite sure maybe October, November? We don't breed goats so we weren't expecting a kid tho we knew it could happen. They were very...close during the summer and I haven't seen them together since then.


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

Her udder was pretty much non-existent before last week. It was so close to her stomach that we couldn't see it without looking under her belly. It has gotten a little bit bigger. Do you think that she even looks bred? My family is telling me that she is but I'm not fully convinced.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

By the looks of it she is a while out. Goats have a 150 gestation, so if it was October you are looking about March.


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

She is bred though?


----------

